# AMF Junior tricycle



## dcedye (Feb 14, 2020)

I am trying to rejuvenate my old AMF Junior trike (1971?) for my niece. The solid tires are starting to crack, so I at least need to replace those. They seem to be 16" diameter for front; 9.5" diameter rear wheels. I also would love any advice on refreshing the chrome and/or paint. This is the first time I've done a project like this, so I need HELP!  Thanks so much! Here are a few pix:


----------



## bobsbikes (Feb 16, 2020)

give it a good bath soapy water little oo steel wool on chrome and ride it looks clean to me


----------



## dcedye (Feb 16, 2020)

bobsbikes said:


> give it a good bath soapy water little oo steel wool on chrome and ride it looks clean to me



Thanks for the info on the paint and chrome - will give that a shot!  The tires are cracking (they were solid) and I think if she rides it on the sidewalk chunks are going to fall out , so I would love to find a source for replacement wheels or tires.


----------



## bobsbikes (Feb 16, 2020)

I will ck an see if I have any thing an let ya no


----------

